# Jamie Lee Curtis *see through* shopping in Cernobbio Italy, 05.07.2011 8



## walme (5 März 2012)

​


----------



## naja (5 März 2012)

Tja, sie wahr schon immer sehr offen


----------



## Vespasian (5 März 2012)

Danke für die offenherzige Jamie Lee.


----------



## comatron (5 März 2012)

Da ist ja sogar die Brille blickdichter.


----------



## kurt666 (8 März 2012)

Hammer diese Frau. Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## joergi (10 März 2012)

Holla, danke für die Schnappschüsse


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 März 2012)

Jamie lee hat ein schönen Busen im einem tollen Bh.


----------



## Little_Lady (11 März 2012)

Die Dame hat wohl nix von Umkleidecabinet gehört


----------



## cuminegia (15 Juli 2012)

great


----------



## Jone (16 Juli 2012)

Da sieht man wieder einmal .... Umkleidekabinen sind so was von unnötig. Danke für die schöne Jamie :drip:


----------



## Punisher (16 Juli 2012)

Wow, danke


----------



## fondor262 (6 Dez. 2012)

sie ist und bleibt die schönste Frau in Hollywood.


----------



## 307898 (6 Dez. 2012)

sehr locker der auftritt


----------



## sam (6 Dez. 2012)

danke für jamie für ihr alter sieht sie immer noch klasse aus


----------



## juliagetz (6 Dez. 2012)

in dem Alter noch so lecker ...

Danke.


----------



## record1900 (7 Dez. 2012)

:thx: sehr lecker die Frau Curtis


----------



## marriobassler (7 Dez. 2012)

wow lecker schmecker


----------



## celbri (7 Dez. 2012)

Wow!.. Eric Clapton has nice tits!


----------



## ballern (7 Dez. 2012)

Holla, danke für die Schnappschüsse


----------



## looser24 (31 Okt. 2017)

Ihre hupen sind einfach traumhaft


----------

